# Muhle S.A.R Wrist Size Concern



## TheIceMan93

I've fallen madly in love with the Muhle S.A.R and I'd love to pick it up as my next watch but I am slightly concerned about the case dimensions and whether or not it would be a good fit for my wrist. 

My wrist diameter is 6.75" and my current biggest watch is a Sinn 104 St at 41mm which feels just about right. My brother has a Speedmaster professional that feels a bit too big on my wrist and that is a 42mm, same as at S.A.R. 

Are there any S.A.R owners with wrist sizes in the 6.5" to 6.75" range who would be willing to post pics or opinions on fitment? Thanks.


----------



## rationaltime

I don't have one to show you, but the back of the case is milled out
between the lugs. That reduces the distance between the screw bars.
To me the watch feels similar in size to 40mm watches like the Sinn 856
and Damasko DA36.

Can you get to a dealer to try it on?


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## TheIceMan93

rationaltime said:


> I don't have one to show you, but the back of the case is milled out
> between the lugs. That reduces the distance between the screw bars.
> To me the watch feels similar in size to 40mm watches like the Sinn 856
> and Damasko DA36.
> 
> Can you get to a dealer to try it on?
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Unfortunately no. There are no Muhle dealers in Los Angeles as far as I can see.


----------



## pdsf

My wrist is 6.3" to 6.5" and when I tried it on, it was not too big for me, and I am not someone who likes big watches on my wrist. I wish I still had the pics. Consistent with what rationaltime said, I have heard/read reports of it wearing smaller.

It's an incredible watch. If I wasn't being sensible, I would have bought it. I still want it.


----------



## rationaltime

TheIceMan93 said:


> Unfortunately no. There are no Muhle dealers in Los Angeles as far as I can see.


Feldmar claims to be a Mühle-Glashütte dealer. 
They have a store at 9000 West Pico Blvd.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## heb

I have the same watch, on rubber. But my wrist is 7", just a little larger than yours. It fits nicely on my wrist; its lugs are well within the diameter of my wrist. Its shallow, inverted conical cross section does make it seem smaller on-wrist than it is. Let's look at it from a mathematical standpoint. Assuming wrists are circular, the diameter of my 7" wrist is only 8/100 of an inch larger than yours (2.15" vs 2.23"). Lug to Lug measurement of the watch is 1.93". All this to say, it should be ok on your wrist.

Good luck with your choice,
heb


----------



## Nokie

I have the same size wrist as you. I was able to try one on once, and heb is right. The lugs really hug your wrist and the profile is not overly large. 

It fit my wrist well, and I was surprised, given what I had read about the size. 

The quality is excellent.


----------



## belin

My wrist is a little bigger at 7.5 and I wear my SAR nearly every day. It is one of the most comfortable watch I've worn. Great quality and a really cool watch. I wear mine on the rubber strap.


----------



## Maddog1970

Not sure this helps, as my wrist is 7.5"......

The lugs have a nice curve to them, and I feel the size would be perfect for your wrist.....

I have both the rubber and bracelet......the bracelet sits more flush as the links contour more than the rubber band......get it on the bracelet....

Oh, and it's a great piece!

Totally unnecessary pic....


----------



## me.watch

TheIceMan93 said:


> I've fallen madly in love with the Muhle S.A.R and I'd love to pick it up as my next watch but I am slightly concerned about the case dimensions and whether or not it would be a good fit for my wrist.
> 
> My wrist diameter is 6.75" and my current biggest watch is a Sinn 104 St at 41mm which feels just about right. My brother has a Speedmaster professional that feels a bit too big on my wrist and that is a 42mm, same as at S.A.R.
> 
> Are there any S.A.R owners with wrist sizes in the 6.5" to 6.75" range who would be willing to post pics or opinions on fitment? Thanks.


Greeting. Found your post here during my research. Have same predicament. Wonder if you can share some photos of the watch on your wrist if you ended up getting it.  Thanks.


----------



## anirudhkitt

When i was in Feldmar watches in pico blvd (Los Angeles), they had a very good collection of Muhle Glashutte watches in case you want to check it out.


----------



## Wadsvis

anirudhkitt said:


> When i was in Feldmar watches in pico blvd (Los Angeles), they had a very good collection of Muhle Glashutte watches in case you want to check it out.


Very happy with Feldman,great customer service


----------



## entropy1049

I can say it wears much smaller than it’s dimensions would indicate.

EDIT: NecroChamp First Quarter 2022🏆🏁🕺


----------

